# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Tregim me tre fjalë

## Station

Meqënëse Gloreta e mbylli temën thash ta hap unë këtë të renë.

Tek fundi i temes lexova "Basha do fitoj "leshtë"


Po e vazhdoj

.............ashtu themë edhe unë :shkelje syri:

----------


## pranvera bica

Meqe Glori e mbylli temen per shkak te plotesimit te numerit te postimeve po e rihap une (n.q.se ) nuk i mar eskluzivitetin hapese se pare...

Jeni shume te mire! :Lulja3:

----------


## pranvera bica

............

----------


## anita340

Kaq te mire..............

----------


## Station

> Meqe Glori e mbylli temen per shkak te plotesimit te numerit te postimeve po e rihap une (n.q.se ) nuk i mar eskluzivitetin hapese se pare...
> 
> Jeni shume te mire!


Ta kam marë në kthesë Pranvera, e kam hapur para teje temën. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

Sidomos Ju Anitke!

----------


## Station

> ............


Si ta lexoj? :rrotullo syte:

----------


## anita340

Te gjithe bashke........

----------


## pranvera bica

...bejme tregim te bukur...

----------


## orhideja

provo ta deshifrosh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Station

Nuk kam dekoder.....

----------


## orhideja

lere fare pra..........  :perqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

Vazhdon station...

----------


## Station

> Vazhdon station...


Faleminderit shumë teta....... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gloreta

E dashur Pranvera, e pashe se kush e kishte hapur i pari temen, per fat te keq Stationi, prandaj tema e hapur prej tij eshte tema hapese e "Tregim me tre fjale". Sorry. Kalo nje mbremje te kendshme, po ashtu te gjithe ju. :buzeqeshje: 

Argetohuni.  :buzeqeshje: 


Me falni per nderprerjen!   :i ngrysur:

----------


## anita340

U zgjidh lemshi............

----------


## Station

.....ishte përgjigja vijuese......

----------


## anita340

Ai e kuptoi.............

----------


## Station

> E dashur Pranvera, e pashe se kush e kishte hapur i pari temen, *per fat te keq Stationi*, prandaj tema e hapur prej tij eshte tema hapese e "Tregim me tre fjale". Sorry. Kalo nje mbremje te kendshme, po ashtu te gjithe ju.


Për fat të mirë Gloreta, nuk thua shyqyr që hapa edhe unë një temë.]? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Station

> Ai e kuptoi.............


.....se vazhdonte loja.......

----------

